# rabbit and ipod



## emorin (Oct 14, 2006)

Just bought a 2007 Rabbit equiped with a radio/cd changer in dash (6CDs) combo. 
I would like to find an ipod connector for it that will enable me to keep my cd changer unit working. The documentation on each units available are often incomplete or unclear. 
For example with the Dice unit i learned that it will work with all in-dash CD players and in-dash CD Changers, but is the CD changer still work ?
The display of song or title seems to be impossible on those VW radios so i'am not looking for that. I want to be able to control my Ipod from the ipod controller (some control from the radios bottons might be nice also). I want it to charge my Ipod, have great sound quality and for sure an easy installation process.
So which one(s) will do the job ?
thanks for your inputs.
emile


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: rabbit and ipod (emorin)*

the indash 6 disc changer won't affect the aux changer port, you can still control any ipod interface that connects through the aux changer port
units like the pie vwo2pcpod2, of the dice i vw r will work just fine
be sure to order the sat pass thru if your car has satelite radio


----------

